# FOX isn't hot on HD as you think



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/murdochhdtv051204.html

HDTV won't be mainstream for years.


----------



## Fredfa (Mar 27, 2003)

Exactly what is the point of reposting this May 12th "prediction"?
*Since then Fox has begun showing most of its prime time in HD, six NFL games a week in HD, the NFL playoffs and Super Bowl in HD, the World Series in HD and announced all of next year NASCAR's schedule will be in HD.*
So why dig out a seven-month old column which seems, most charitably, to be very out of date on December 2?
It sure seems to be pretty main stream already at CBS HD, NBC HD, ABC HD, The WB HD, UPN HD, ESPN HD (and soon ESPN 2 HD), Bravo HD, TNT HD, and many, many others.


----------



## ShadowEKU (Jul 13, 2004)

uhm... my local fox is building their digital tower specificly so they can broadcast HD ASAP.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, actually they're pretty behind. All of my stations were online 2 summers ago.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

BFG said:


> Well, actually they're pretty behind. All of my stations were online 2 summers ago.


My Fox station came up in 720p just before football season.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mikey said:


> My Fox station came up in 720p just before football season.


None of my friends have HD sets, nor do they have plans on buying one for 5 to 9 years.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> None of my friends have HD sets, nor do they have plans on buying one for 5 to 9 years.


Their loss.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RAD said:


> Their loss.


Right. Pay lots of money. I do not care!


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> None of my friends have HD sets, nor do they have plans on buying one for 5 to 9 years.


If their TVs break in 2 to 4 years, their only alternative may be NO television.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> Right. Pay lots of money. I do not care!


If you don't care about HD then why are you posting about it? To me it looks like your trying to justify to yourself why you don't want it. Millions have it and are happy so go back to your SD set and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> None of my friends have HD sets, nor do they have plans on buying one for 5 to 9 years.


You need new friends.


----------



## Fredfa (Mar 27, 2003)

So, Paul, what does the fact you have friends don't care about HD have to do with your 7-month-old post to start this thread in the first place?
Of course Fox was woefully late to the HD party, but it seems to be a full-fledged member of the club now.
And that topic was covered over and over again for years before Fox's change in attitude and for months after.
So, your point was?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Fredfa said:


> Exactly what is the point of reposting this May 12th "prediction"?
> 
> So why dig out a seven-month old column which seems, most charitably, to be very out of date on December 2?


Hey - on the same note - I hear they're finally going to offer these new-fangled things called hard disk drives in Personal Computers soon....

I also predict that some day there will be satellite TV. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

From what my coworker tells me, WJW, a Fox O&O in Cleveland, OH, is now broadcasting their nightly newscasts in HD.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

RAD said:


> Their loss.


 They are missing quite a bit of current enjoyment and a shame to waste nine years.

Jim


----------



## Blockhead (Jan 20, 2004)

http://www.tvpredictions.com/hdtvsales120904.html same website New article


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Blockhead said:


> http://www.tvpredictions.com/hdtvsales120904.html same website New article


Good article! Though I think Dish is pretty aggressive for people to get free hd boxes (non pvr's) to have, so that should cut the overall cost.


----------

